
Masculine culture within the computing professions (2015) - 68c12c16
http://www.journals.uchicago.edu/doi/full/10.1086/682955
======
Boothroid
Such a narrow view. There are all types of men working in IT. Only a small
percentage of us went to MIT!

------
Moshe_Silnorin
Very true. We need to promote a mixed and diverse culture.

------
DrScump
(2015)

